# Fragmin injections



## Chocolatedobe

Hi everyone has anyone else had to become a multi coloured pin cushion? I have been on Fragmin injections for just over a week and to be perfectly honest my legs are a mess. Sometimes I'm lucky and other times I get a bruise the size of my palm??? Is anyone else going through this that I can compare bruises and moans with???

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Perdita

My stomach looks like a join the dots picture!!!! I inject twice a day and did jab number 110 this morning - how sad I'm keeping track - with (hopefully) 240 jabs to go before induction. Sometimes I barely feel it other times I'm swearing the whole time, seems to be just luck. But as I keep reminding myself it's in a good cause!
The bruise seems to come up instantly on me if it's going to and the range of colours is certainly interesting!!
Chin up - it becomes second nature after a while!
xx


----------



## midori1999

I was on two clexane (another type of heparin) injections a day for six months, which stopped at the end of Sept. as I had bi-lateral pulmonary emboli in my last pregnancy. So, that's around 360 injections. :haha: They have now diagnosed me with APS/hughes syndrome, so I am on asprin and have to start injections clexane once daily today (got my BFP this morning) for the rest of my pregnancy. 

It does sometimes hurt, it does leave horrendous bruises, I hated/hate it, but I just need to remind myself it is to hopefully help my baby survive. 

I injected in each thigh and both sides of my stomach, which meant I could change injection sites when one area got sore. This might help?


----------



## Chocolatedobe

I tend to inject my thighs as my stomach came up with the biggest bruise I have ever seen on my body and after a week it has still not gone..

When the nurse told me how to inject she told me to pinch my skin and to go in with the needle quite flat just under the skin.. Is this how you were shown or do you go in at 90 degrees??

I also find that the needle dosent hurt its the fragmin solution that burns like hell!!!

Its so good to know Im not alone so thank you ladies... xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## midori1999

I was told (and the instructions say) to have the needle at 90 degress to the skin. I was too scared to do that at first, so started with it at about 45 degrees and increased the angle. :blush: And yes, a good pinch of skin. 

You might find next time you do it in your stomach it doesn't bruise so much. I found the bruising random. Sometimes I'd barely get a mark, other times huge bruises. I still have pale remains of bruises from the last lot of inections now. 

Again, sometimes I found they stang like hell, others not at all. 

I was pretty needle phobic prior to all this. I was also having blood tests 3/4 times a week too in my last pregnancy and in the end my veins collapsed and they had to go into my hands/feet. I also had to have arterial blood taken, that was thw worst, it kills. I am over my needle thing now, except if I have to have arterial blood taken again... :haha:


----------



## Perdita

I know that the instructions say 90 degree angle but I use a 45 degree. If it was insulin which is a much shorter needle the 90 thing would be fine but it seems tooo much to me. I'm a nurse so used to giving these sort of jabs to other people and with the subcuts I use a 45 degree angle.
Why does it sting so much????? I don't always bruise and having ummm well, plenty of spare flesh on my belly I'm not running out of places to jab any time soon! I'd say go with what works for you, years of non-stop walking means my thighs are weirdly lean so don't use them as can't get a really good pinch of skin. My partner sometimes does the jabs for me and he's longing to do the whole 'drop your trousers and bend over' thing just because he thinks it would be funny - I'm not convinced!!
xx


----------



## lightweight

I've been on fragmin since about week 5 and I'm now 16 weeks and on it till at lest 23 weeks - so I've had quite a range of bruises!

I too, have found that it bruises more, and the solution hurts more in the legs, but I'm reluctant to do too many in stomach now, as I rub it more, so it bruises more easlily (one of the tricks is not to rub it no matter how much it hurts!) and also if I'm due a scan or ultrasound / doppler I tend to try and leave off the stomach for a while. I did find making the area cold helped with pain and brusing a little. Definitely been going in at 90 degrees though.


----------



## Chocolatedobe

I have kept away from my tummy since the nurse helped me with my first injection 2 weeks ago as its still a bruise the size of a country and very very sore!!! lol..

I have continued sticking them in the tops of my legs and to be honest I have quite alot to go on ha ha.... 
Im getting a little better at it now and starting to experiment a little more, ie going in at different angles and directions also the speed at which I squirt the stinging liquid into myself. I have had the odd occasion where my leg feels sensitive and when the needle pearces my skin it hurts so I put it in the other leg.

Def not nice but when we see baby bean on the screen it makes it so much easier..

Are you on them until the end??

Lots of love xxx :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya im on Clexane 40ml daily and have been since 6 weeks and will be till 6 weeks past delivery, I get one day off - C Section day lol - its no so bad now have been doing it that long, yes I get bruises but they dont seem to last long. I get the odd bad one which does go sore but its all worth it


----------



## APSmum

I just started Fragmin this week as I have APS, I lost my first baby last year at 40+1 weeks as my placenta had stopped working due to the clots. Today was the first day I had injected myself , I have a huge blue lump that hurts, the midwife did it yesterday and didn't even leave a mark - what I am doing wrong, anyone have any tips or pointers?


----------



## petitpas

APSmum, it seems to be pot luck whether you get a bruise or not. I didn't get anything substantial over the past week but today's is black with a big fat knot under my skin (my least favourite outcome).

I've had shots in my thighs before but it means no swimwear at all so I'm using my tummy for now. I go in at 90 degrees, hold the pinch until after the needle is out and most importantly inject the liquid slowly: it takes me a good 30 seconds or longer but then it doesn't sting.

I'm on tinzaparin currently, but have been on fragmin before, which was the same procedure.

Midori, I'm with you that I've never experienced worse than arterial blood gasses. One doc spent 10mins unsuccessfully on one wrist before moving onto the next. I had tears running down my face and by the time she gave up (after another excruciating 15 mins of poking at ligaments, bones etc.) I was swearing at her :blush: not my style at all!
I'm happy to jab myself for months or years on end to not have another PE or lose another baby!


----------



## APSmum

petitpas, thanks for your advice, 1 week in and feeling much more confident - moved onto my stomach as don't think I have enough fleshy bits on my legs. I do it a lot slower now and its amazing how much less sore it is. 
The big knot in the bruise is horrendous - agreed not had one of those since first post. 
I agree I would do anything not to lose another baby, however even with the fragmin and aspirin my chances of having stillbirth again are 20-25%. Just got to be positive and hope for the best.


----------



## petitpas

APSmum, how can your chance of a stillbirth still be so high?! I've read that the miscarriage rate is about that, but it's not that far off from the general population. Surely, they will be monitoring you more often in later pregnancy to make sure the baby is still growing well?


----------



## APSmum

The doctor told us with APS that is just the risk but I am sure though that it will be fine this time, I am 16 weeks so far , at 20 weeks I will start scans with a specialist every 3 weeks building up to every week the longer I am pregnant, so they are going to monitor through scans checking size and urine volume, as soon as they see any problems I will be induced or have section. Hopefully I can make it to 38 weeks and have inducement - that's the best case scenario! I don't care as long as I have a healthy baby as the outcome! 
I have been to see either the midwife or the doctor every week so far - so they are keeping a very close eye on me. 
How are you getting on ?


----------



## petitpas

I've been having scans every week with an obstetrician which is very reassuring. I had four losses and my first miscarriage took three months and three ERPCs to resolve. so they are keeping a close eye on me, too. Similar to APS my Factor V Leiden puts me at increased risk of pre-eclampsia and clots at the placenta so I have been told I will be getting extra growth scans and check ups. I'm hoping that with all this in place it will be a case of over-reacting and all will be fine fx
It is so much more reassuring to know there is a plan, though, isn't it?


----------



## APSmum

Glad your getting so well looked after, knowing what happened and that they are looking out for those problems makes it so reassuring, I have had a 4 scans so far but I can feel baby move now so that's keeping me reassured for the moment.

Sorry to hear about your losses so sorry you have lost 4 babies that is so much to go through. I am proud of you for keeping trying though, its such an emotional journey to go through but I it will be worth it in the end! 

Keep in touch as I would love to hear how you are getting on and we can help each other through the anxious times , hope all is well speak to you soon x


----------



## petitpas

APS, congratulations on feeling your baby move - that must be very reassuring indeed!
I'm wishing you and your little one all the best!


----------



## APSmum

petitpas, I have seen your update, so so sorry to see that you have lost number 5, my heart goes out to you. I am just so sad that this has happened, I don't really know what to say dear, only that i wish you happiness in the future and I am sure you will have your family soon x


----------



## petitpas

Thank you APSmum. I wish you ladies all the best in your pregnancies. I'm still on the injections for at least another six weeks...


----------

